# Animals for types!



## Ironhorn (Sep 21, 2013)

Let's say one animal that represents some way each eneagram,wings included :3

I start, 8v9... Buffalo! !


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

I was going to say bear for us, but buffalo is cool too. A big bad Ox isn't bad either.

5 - Owl
7 - Magpie
9 - Sloth ( seriously not an insult, they are f'ing awesome ) or Koala.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

1 - Tortoise 

2 - Koala 

3 - Squirrel 

4 - Peacock 

5 - Owl 

6 - Rabbit 

7 - Hummingbird 

8 - Gorilla 

9 - Sloth


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

1 eagle
6 deer, wolf, hyena, rodent
7 monkey, dolphin
8 bear
9 elephant


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> 9 elephant


We never forget.
In fact, elephants often consult us on matters. :wink:


One -- Beaver (patron saint of MIT)









Also for One -- the ant (industrious; see Ants and The Grasshopper fable)









Two -- seeing Eye Dog


Three -- Cat








Four -- Whale (I'm _not _calling you fat! I think of them as tragic, oppressed, solitary, majestic creatures! Also a hint of danger.)




Five -- Octopus (strategic, complex hunting tactics, solitary by nature, mysterious, ability to solve difficult problems
Also, owl was just too obvious :wink










Six -- Sheep (*WAY *more intelligent than are given credit for but crave security of the shepard and a sense of belonging. And they are cute and adorable :kitteh









Seven -- Otter



Eight -- Black Panther



Nine -- Deer


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I saw koala mentioned a couple of times, so... (listen to the sound they make at the end)


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Surveying types showed my a commonality between favourite animals and types (altho not all of the time)

9 - panda
8 - lion
7 - tiger
6 - wolf
5 - owl
4 - raven
3 - eagle
2 - horse
1 - deer

There are quite a few favourites for each type, but these came out probably the most regularly. I have learnt from this that asking someone's favourite animals can help with typing them, only you also should ask why they like the animal, as different types will like the same animal for different reasons.


----------



## Ironhorn (Sep 21, 2013)

I am sadisfied with the awnsers,awesome opinions !


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Aren't there two of these threads going on at the same time right now? :tongue:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Why be an owl when you can be an eagle? Eagle fits me so much better than owl does. The owl is too stereotype. Might apply more to 6w5 than it does actual 5.


----------



## Zebro (Sep 5, 2013)

I associate wolves typically with type 6. That's because of the strong orientation surrounding 6 themes like power structures, foundation, and so on. You also got the lone wolf subtype here which exemplifies 6s that often see themselves as alienated from society and being rejected.

As for the 4, something like the duck-swan combo? The whole ugly duckling theme.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Phobic sixes might be better represented by rabbits, while counter phobics are definitely wolves.

Although tiger is the most popular seven choice, monkey is also a good choice for type 7.

This makes my list look more like this:

9 - panda
8 - lion
7 - monkey
p6 - rabbit
cp6 - wolf
5 - owl
4 - raven
3 - eagle
2 - horse
1 - deer




ephemereality said:


> Why be an owl when you can be an eagle? Eagle fits me so much better than owl does. The owl is too stereotype. Might apply more to 6w5 than it does actual 5.


Might be your four wing wanting to be different. Owls are a stereotype, but they are for a reason...they really do fit the typical type five, but they are also a common favourite of type fives. Not all fives are into owls tho, it's just a generality.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Might be your four wing wanting to be different. Owls are a stereotype, but they are for a reason...they really do fit the typical type five, but they are also a common favourite of type fives. Not all fives are into owls tho, it's just a generality.


No, the owl doesn't fit and no, it's not my 4 wing wanting to be different because that's not how the 4 wing works. The 4 wing only infers in that my understanding needs to be unique and my own.

For one, owls are not observers. They do not spend most of their time observing the world. Eagles do. Eagles spend a large portion of their time observing the world for prey and they have an incredible sight, being able to see far and wide. Owls being night-animals have better hearing and catch their prey through hearing rather than sight. They are not observers.

Furthermore, knowledge is by itself not a trait that unique to type 5. That is not what defines type 5. Instead, one of the traits that defines type 5 is avarice and the detached way they relate to and understand the world. Again, the eagle fits much better being a largely solitary animal and is a good observer. It's also capable of flying at higher altitudes than most birds thus exemplifying the idea of detachment much better. 

Also, type 5 is a power-seeker. Ultimately, type 5 seeks to be on top, to control and dominate. People always forget this aspect of type 5. The eagle is usually seen as king among birds, therefore again, much better fitting for a type who is a power-seeker. 

People just think that 5 = hoarder of knowledge and owl = wisdom so therefore 5 and owl would go hand in hand. No, that's just reacting to stereotypes and not really looking into what type 5 is about at all.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

5 insects


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Fern said:


> Six -- Sheep (*WAY *more intelligent than are given credit for but crave security of the shepard and a sense of belonging. And they are cute and adorable :kitteh


No, sheep REALLY ARE DUMB. My Grandparents farm have sheep. 

Exhibit A: Sheep gives birth to lamb. Then gives birth to second lamb a minute later. First lamb is forgotten/rejected/left to die. She has a lamb! Farmer is left handraising "orphaned" lamb. I helped raise lambs every year because of this crap. 

Exhibit B: Nice warm shed with fresh straw on a cold winters night, separate from the other sheep because they like to give birth away from the herd. Where does the sheep give birth? The farthest end of the field that's the muckiest travesty imaginable that you can't walk through without getting your boots suctioned off your feet and beginning to freeze solid. THAT is where the damn sheep will pick to give birth. So you wet arms will be numb from cold and barely functional. 

I've got more examples from real life. Sheep really are dumb. Are you sure you want to associate any type with sheep? To me, it's wrong on so many levels.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> No, the owl doesn't fit and no, it's not my 4 wing wanting to be different because that's not how the 4 wing works. The 4 wing only infers in that my understanding needs to be unique and my own.
> 
> For one, owls are not observers. They do not spend most of their time observing the world. Eagles do. Eagles spend a large portion of their time observing the world for prey and they have an incredible sight, being able to see far and wide. Owls being night-animals have better hearing and catch their prey through hearing rather than sight. They are not observers.
> 
> ...


Well I'm sold. Eagle for 5 over owl...although owl isn't a bad choice in its own right.

Only trouble is...what should represent 3?


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Well I'm sold. Eagle for 5 over owl...although owl isn't a bad choice in its own right.
> 
> Only trouble is...what should represent 3?


Peacock?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

monemi said:


> Peacock?


Maybe, but the list I got was from common favourite animals, and I don't remember anyone saying that their favourite animal is the peacock. But then again, I've already started to adjust it.

Hey, you have a six wing, so what do you think best represent cp and p sixes? I have wolves down for cp, which also is a common favourite animal amongst sixes, but I have rabbit as p 6...you seem more like the cp kind, but what do you think of rabbit for p sixes?


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Maybe, but the list I got was from common favourite animals, and I don't remember anyone saying that their favourite animal is the peacock. But then again, I've already started to adjust it.
> 
> Hey, you have a six wing, so what do you think best represent cp and p sixes? I have wolves down for cp, which also is a common favourite animal amongst sixes, but I have rabbit as p 6...you seem more like the cp kind, but what do you think of rabbit for p sixes?


Don't rabbits represent fertility?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

monemi said:


> Don't rabbits represent fertility?


O.O ...oh yeah :S

What would you have?


----------

